# Speedblade



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Has anyone seen the " SPEEDBLADE" from degelman industries?
Has anyone used one? Check out the video on their site,looks very efficient.
Any feedback would be appreciated. You guys are great for picking out the good and bad in equipment.
Thanks in advance, Maximustymusic


----------



## Bill Rowe (Apr 7, 2004)

We had a Degelman blade one our 1st. tractor , a Kubota M120. The thing was like a bulldozer.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I saw one that they had displayed at a farm show eailier this fall. Degelman builds a good product from what i have seen, but have never run any of them. I dont know what it would be like when you got onto ice with it, or got deep heavy snow. Better have a big skid on I think. Now what I want is the icebreaker on the fron of the 924g, that would be sweet!!


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

The unit itself weighs aprox 1200lbs,expands to 15 feet,or boxes up to as little as 7 feet.
Do u think a 90hp skid can push it?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64267&highlight=sweet


----------

